

Google Video Distributed Archiving System Writeup - underscor
http://archiveteam.blogspot.com/
Thought I'd write up a bit on how I put together a system for tracking and assigning millions of video IDs to clients all over the world for the ArchiveTeam Google Video project. Feel free to ask me questions below.
======
underscor
Feel free to ask any questions you have below!

------
xtat
Massively sped up our effort!

